# New Additions!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

After much deliberation, we decided to add a new kitty to the house We rescued a little girl from our local animal shelter...and then decided she needed a friend. Here are Fishy and Sir Phineas Fluffybutt. They get along fabulously, with each other and the dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!! they are both adorable. gray and white cats are my favorites.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

They are sooo cute! 
I used to have a cat named "Fluffybutt" lol...great name!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations she is adorable!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG..they are tooooo cute!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable and I love the names! It makes me want a kitty!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! Those are some great cat names!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

They are just adorable, congratulations on your latest addition.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Kim! They are very pretty. I love that name, "Fluffybutt!" I call Lincoln that sometimes


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Such cute kitties!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are so cute. I love the name "fluffybutt," but then again many times in my life it would have fit me. ound: You're lucky they all get along well from the start. Enjoy the new additions.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What cute kittens. The top one looks like it's wondering what it can get into and the bottom one looks like royalty and needs a throne


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What precious kitties! Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are both adorable. Congratulations. I love the names.


----------

